# U.S. Archery Shops that carry Olympic Recurve equipment



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

Depends what you mean by "stock"? A couple of shops around here have Olympic equipment but typically we're talking about a couple of risers (not necessarily current) and one kind of plunger as opposed to entire store filled with compounds and compound accessories. What is the minimum standard for your list?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Good question. And I don't have an answer. 

Hoping we could just start a list of shops, with contact info, that at least carries something beyond wood polaris recurves and kids arrows, and has someone there who might know how to select arrows for a recurve.

John


----------



## aaronpv2 (Sep 9, 2012)

In the Chicagoland area there are some JOAD programs that can assist You in picking up and to some extent order equipment for You. 
So You can have some guidance in Your first decisions. 

The Only Archery Shop I know of in the Chicagoland area that has some ILF style Bows in stock is Archery Custom Shop. They also have to some extent equipment to support them some plungers, rests, stabilizer and sights in no real order of quality, some stuff is nice some very entry level. Prices are a bit on the High side but then again he has no local retail competition.

Sells alot of Win&Win and carries McKinney and Easton Target arrows.

The Owner, Terry, is very old school but he knows his stuff and gives You very blunt opinions on equipment.

I do not believe he sells through the mail.

This section really only takes up maybe less than 1/5 the Shop, the other stuff being predominantly Compound Bows, he also carries some nice traditional equipment, recurves and longbows.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Warbow, if you have a shop that you know, list its name and address, phone number and website (if they have one).

If we could keep the format simple, this could be a very useful thread.

Something like: 

CITY/Region: Chicago/Forest Park
Shop Name: Archery Custom Shop
Address: 7240 West Madison, Forest Park, IL 60130
Phone: 708-366-4864
Website: www.archerycustomshop.com
Contact: Terry
Products: some ILF style Bows in stock, plungers, sights, stabilizers, Sells alot of Win&Win and carries McKinney and Easton Target arrows


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

In Washington State we have several:

ARCHERY WORLD
803 Grand Blvd Vancouver
Joe Mallicoat (360) 693-7510
[email protected]
www.archeryworld.net
NOCK POINT
22313 70th Ave West, Suite U5A Mountlake Terrace
Jody Hickey (425) 672-8080
[email protected]
www.thenockpoint.com
SPOKANE VALLEY ARCHERY
3809 S Linke Road Greenacres
Josh Jones (509) 939-3850
[email protected]
www.spokanevalleyarchery.com

There may be others, but I've seen these shops.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

In the Phoenix area, we have two that I know stock Olympic recurve risers and limbs.

Corner Archery
5008 W. Northern Avenue
Glendale, AZ
623-842-3337
Has in stock Cartel Fantom, Hoyt ILF/Formula, and PSE risers, along with an assortment of SF/Hoyt ILF and Hoyt Formula limbs. Can bring in W&W and Gillo.

Archery Headquarters
6401 W. Chandler Blvd
Chandler, AZ
(480) 961-3100
Carries Cartel and SF in stock. Can bring in Hoyt/PSE.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Excellent. Thanks guys. Keep them coming.


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

In Va. huntnshak has some equipment theybare really big on JOAD and stock some for them too.

Richmond Va.




Dewayne


----------



## rat4go (Apr 14, 2011)

In S/E Michigan, we have Arrowsport Archery. Details are on their website at www.arrowsportarchery.net

While a visit to the brick and mortar requires an appointment (it's the basement of the owners home!!), he's set up like a small retail store with stuff hanging on wall that you can see/fondle. He's a great guy to deal with and has a fair bit of stuff on hand and prices are decent (typically matches Lancaster at least). He seems to stock the stuff that moves best, so if you want something obscure or super-to-shelf, he can probalby get it for you, but you may not find it in his 'store'. if you want a SF Forged +, some intermediate limbs, or many types/spines of arrows, chances are he's got what you're looking for.


----------



## Ms.Speedmaster (Dec 10, 2010)

Forgive me, but I'm going to break your format, John, and throw this in there. Technically, I can't personally list my Houston, TX store because I'm not a sponsor yet. That will be taken care of the next 24-48 hours - have been chatting with Matt about that. Then, I will post for sure.

As you know, we're just starting out and have limited inventory, which will grow. However, for the most part, what we have is target related and can't keep it on the shelf.

More to come... Great idea for a thread.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

Pacific Archery Sales here in Las Vegas.

They focus on Olympic recurve and hunting compound. 

Pacific Archery Sales 
4084 Schiff Dr.
Las Vegas, Nevada 89103
702-367-1505

They have Hoyt, PSE, MK Korea, a number of risers and limbs in stock. Stabs accessories etc. Most of our JOAD program shoots Olympic recurve. 


Chris


----------



## Lostnthewoods (Jan 24, 2013)

Long Island NY:

Proline Archery (Knowledgeable staff and decent inventory) 
95-11 101st Avenue, Ozone Park, NY 11416

C&B Archery (Knowledgeable staff and decent inventory. Range is the nicest on Long Island)
11 Commercial Street, Hicksville, NY 11801-5211

Smith Point Archery (Though the staff knows virtually nothing about Olympic archery they have entry level equipment in stock. Range is ok but the target bucks are a disaster.) 
215 East Main Street, Patchogue, NY 11772


----------



## trevorpowdrell (May 8, 2012)

In MA

Ace Archers, 
131 Morse St, Foxboro, MA 02035 (http://www.acearchers.com/)


----------



## Mr. Roboto (Jul 13, 2012)

Archers Afield (http://www.archersafield.com/product.html) in Tigard Oregon had an awesome selection of Olympic Recurves and Barebows in stock along with wooden take takedowns and long bows.

They just hosted the Oregon Barebow Challenge - Thanks 

Steve was telling me that they have noticed in the past few years a flip in the number of new people interested in compounds and recurves, where recurves are now in demand. They decided to support that new demand, and they have an awesome selection of products and accessories. I spent an hour just looking at all their stuff.

Pete


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Moderator - Please make this a Sticky!

-Steve


----------



## TheArrow (Dec 14, 2014)

I'm sure there are others, but these are the locations I'm familiar with in the Atlanta area:

Big Woods Goods
350 Ronnell Road, Canton, GA 30115
Has a nice indoor and outdoor range, offers classes, and carries entry level equipment such as SF risers and limbs. Sarah in the archery shop says she is working on stocking some intermediate level gear down the road.
http://www.bigwoodsgoods.com/the-range/archery-range/
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Big-Woods-Goods-Archery-and-Gear/159758064118854

Archery Learning Center
2164 Fountain Sq. Snellville, GA 30078
Has a nice indoor range; a new training room with multiple cameras, chronographs, etc; offers classes and coaching; has a serious JOAD program; stocks Olympic recurve accessories (not so much risers and limbs); owned and operated by George Ryals IV (GRIV).
http://www.archerylearningcenter.com/


----------



## erose (Aug 12, 2014)

Beastmaster said:


> Moderator - Please make this a Sticky!
> 
> -Steve


I second that!!!!


----------



## SS7777 (Mar 17, 2012)

Gotham Archery
480 Baltic Avenue
Brooklyn NY 11217

www.got-archery.com

Gotham carries some very good stuff, AAE, Hoyt, SF, etc. They have a large range for the NY metro area. Most of the higher end risers and limbs seem to be Hoyt, but they stock SF and Cartel as well for intermediate and beginning archers. They have everything anyone would need to get started, and gear for more advanced archers. I find that Gotham and Prolines do the little things like plungers, wrests, spin wings, tabs, a little better than the other shops in the area. Smith Point (like Prolines listed above) is also very good.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Does Lancaster Archery count in Lancaster PA?


----------



## aaronpv2 (Sep 9, 2012)

LimbWalker thank you for summarizing the information like that(in regards to the Archery Custom Shop). I truly appreciate it.

This thread may be very helpful as I find myself traveling out west and often consider bringing my ILF rig. 

I'd like to assume that these shops may also have ranges and it's nicer to shoot at someplace where the staff may have some knowledge of the equipment a person has.

I think Lancaster may be the standard in terms of stocking an extensive inventory of Archery equipment whose main focus is target shooting, compound or recurve.


----------



## OCBrent (Sep 27, 2007)

CITY/Region: Fullerton / Orange County California
Shop Name: Hi - Tech Archery
Address: 1912 W. Commonwealth Ave. Fullerton, CA 92833
Phone: (714) 449 - 9744
Website: http://www.htarchery.com/
Contact: [email protected]
Products: Large selection of Olympic style Bows in stock, plungers, sights, stabilizers, and Target arrows. Can order anything you want.


CITY/Region: Fountain Valley / Orange County California
Shop Name: Orange County Archery
Address: 18792 Brookhurst Street Fountain Valley, CA 92708
Phone: (714) 965-1125
Website: http://www.ocarchery.com/
Contact: [email protected]
Products: Some Olympic style Bows in stock, plungers, sights, stabilizers, and Target arrows. Can order anything you want.


----------



## _JR_ (Mar 30, 2014)

*California* - 
these are the ones I can think of that physically stock Olympic-type equipment: 

Rocklin, CA (metro Sacramento):
*Wilderness Archery*. Mostly compound/hunting stuff, but with a decent selection of Oly and "trad". Well-equipped, large shop.
JOAD program, indoor range, classes. 
http://www.wildernessarchery.com/

Artesia, CA (LA area):
*Archery Outpost.* I've only been in there once when we were at a tournament and one of my archers needed to pay them an 'emergency' visit to get new arrows. I was impressed by the quick, knowledgeable service. 
Indoor range, JOAD program, classes. 
http://www.archeryoutpost.net/

There are, of course, other shops that can get stuff as well as other shops where the owners and/or staff have expertise in Olympic recurve but that don't necessarily stock a full selection.


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

Ms.Speedmaster said:


> Forgive me, but I'm going to break your format, John, and throw this in there. Technically, I can't personally list my Houston, TX store because I'm not a sponsor yet. That will be taken care of the next 24-48 hours - have been chatting with Matt about that. Then, I will post for sure.
> 
> As you know, we're just starting out and have limited inventory, which will grow. However, for the most part, what we have is target related and can't keep it on the shelf.
> 
> More to come... Great idea for a thread.


Great! This I was wondering about, the new X10 Academy, when thinking of Houston area shops in the other thread. I will let folks know in my area, a bit south of you.


----------



## Ms.Speedmaster (Dec 10, 2010)

Sanford said:


> Great! This I was wondering about, the new X10 Academy, when thinking of Houston area shops in the other thread. I will let folks know in my area, a bit south of you.


Awesome! Thank you. It's amazing how quickly word gets out. With hardly any advertising, we've been steady during the week and busy on the weekends. Our first JOAD/AAP last weekend was packed, with the parking lot overflowing! Just amazing. Looking forward to meeting more archers, learning, growing, and more learning...


----------



## JimB1 (Feb 18, 2013)

I know of 2 here in NJ:
Targeteers Archery
101 Route 46 West
Saddle Brook, NJ
(201) 843-7788

Some 3D and Olympic shooting recurve stuff. Mainly Hoyt. Indoor range, league shoots. 

Heritage Guild
3321 Highway 22 East, Branchburg, NJ 08876 
phone: 908.429.9500
Some 3D and small Olympic shooting recurve selection. A small selection of Cartel, Easton and Kaya limbs and accessories. Can special order things if needed. Indoor range (low ceiling for recurve), outdoor range. 

-Jim


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Thanks for all who are populating this thread with info. I hope it helps folks out. 

Might want to add if they have a range as well, but equipment is harder to find than a range.


----------



## Nick1959 (Apr 30, 2003)

Bwana Archery near St. Paul carries quite a bit of Oly gear.

https://www.facebook.com/BwanaArchery


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

I'll 2nd X10 archery. As far as I know, it's the only "target" archery driven shop in the Houston/Galveston area.

The shop is doing well--very well seeing that it's only been "officially" open a month...I can't speek for Lynda directly but can say that inventory is slowly growing. I can't wait until it's fully stocked and staffed.

Hope I'm not overstepping any bounds. with the above statement...if so, I do apologize.


AARP...did well? Then I start making plans to be there...Still Saturday 10:30?


I will say this about the topic. The lack of equipment available is one significant reason I stayed out of the target sceen for so long. Had it not been for AT, I still wouldn't have my Oly rig.


----------



## rharper (Apr 30, 2012)

Adam's Archery
7730 Willow Road
Milan, MI 48160
(734) 461-0266

SE Michigan near Ohio border. We carry a some recurve specific accessories but we end up usually showing the high end equipment I or the manger shoots. Mainly Hoyt but can get anything from Lancaster.

Also have an up to 35 yard indoor range and an outdoor 3d range as well. Indoor range can be used at any time the shop is open (7 days a week). Outdoor range can be used at any time.


----------



## red_elan10 (Apr 23, 2008)

Hall's Arrow
291 West Middle Turnpike
Manchester, CT 06040
(860) 646-0443

Hall's is located just outside of Hartford, Connecticut, off I-84. Full selection of target recurve equipment and accessories, for beginner, intermediate and advanced archers. Target compound equipment and accessories as well. Coaching, JOAD classes, tournaments. Also three indoor ranges, all at 18 meters. 

The shop is open 7 days per week, except April - July, when they are closed on Sundays. Check out their website for more details: http://www.hallsarrow.com. 

(They also stock a large selection of hunting bows, both recurve and compound, and accessories).


----------



## Ms.Speedmaster (Dec 10, 2010)

I can now officially post my own information, now that I am an AT Sponsor!

X10 Archery
9701 Honeywell St.
Houston, TX 77074

Map here.

X10Archery.com | Facebook page | eBay Store


16 lane indoor range
Store
Academy: JOAD, AAP, Certification Clinics, Workshops
Events Venue: Parties, Corporate Events, Certification Clinics, Workshops
L3 Coach and team of L1/L2 instructors

We are located in what was a historic archery range, known by many in Texas. We are in the process of remodeling, and building our inventory and programs. 

We are specializing in target archery with a touch of traditional. We have several target archery items in stock, and are slowly growing our inventory. 

Our eBay store product line will also grow - that's almost a full time job in itself, and something that has had very little attention while the business is growing, but orders are fulfilled instantly.

Our JOAD and AAP has a full house, which will split into more classes. Many of my Pearland students (pre X10) have migrated over.

*Product Line*
We have access to the usual distributors, i.e. Lancaster, 3Rivers and Norman (very fast shipping).

Martin - official dealer
Gold Tip / Bee Stinger - in process
Safari Tuff - new split finger tabs available soon
Whitetail - yes, we are looking at carrying the round FITA targets to serve the TX market
Easton - in process
Hoyt - in talks
Athens - in talks - potentially first dealer in TX!
Several others being considered

We opened officially on Jan 1st, and have a long way to go. But what a ride!!!


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

Wow Linda, looks like things are off to a fantastic start...very much glad everything is working out for you.

you've put lot of hard work into the shop and it's paying off....Congratulations


I'm planning on being there Saturday for the Adult Archery...time to start working on my pins...


----------



## Ms.Speedmaster (Dec 10, 2010)

Fury90flier said:


> I'm planning on being there Saturday for the Adult Archery...time to start working on my pins...


Game on! I'm planning on being on the line also. Haven't shot my Oly rig since the knee accident, over a month ago. Shot lots of barebow though. 

Forgot to mention...

X10 also has a consignment section. Items accepted on a case by case basis. I have two beautiful custom Hoyt risers that I can't wait to get on the wall.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

Rocky Mountain Archery
4518 Innovation Drive
Fort Collins, CO 80525
(970) 226-5900
http://www.rockymountainarcheryfc.com/
28 Indoor lanes
Primarily a Hoyt & Easton dealer. The majority of their stuff is compound/hunting, but they stock some target recurve stuff.


Now that's out of the way, would people like an online map of this stuff? I can certainly do that if you want.

-Kent W.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

Here's a Web Map containing all the information I could scrape from the shops included in the thread so far:

http://bit.ly/1z85PsS

The points are clickable, which brings up all the information about a shop.

Adding more shops is easy. Just let me know.

-Kent W.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

That is an absolutely cool mapping program. What is required to use it? ($$$??)

I'd love to see all the archery Clubs and Shops in our state in a geographic presentation. I've got the data in a list (can output as Word or Excel, whichever is easier to use). That's where the data came from on the shops in Washington I sent in an early post in this thread.

Washington State Archery Association is a 501(c)(3) non-profit, if that helps.

We are enrolled with Google, and understand there is a Google app that could maybe do something like this?


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

It's an ESRI product...can't tell if it's the web version or if he just made the map web enabled. $$$-- not cheap...plenty of other mapping products such as GlobalMapper that are much cheaper.

an idea of ESRI pricing
http://www.esri.com/software/arcgis/arcgisonline/purchase


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

Fury90flier said:


> It's an ESRI product...can't tell if it's the web version or if he just made the map web enabled. $$$-- not cheap...plenty of other mapping products such as GlobalMapper that are much cheaper.
> 
> an idea of ESRI pricing
> http://www.esri.com/software/arcgis/arcgisonline/purchase


To answer the question, it's a web mapping application through ArcGIS Online (ESRI).

ESRI Pricing is somewhat like buying airfare - it changes all the time depending upon who you are, and it's expensive just like most engineering type software. However, because I am a GIS analyst by trade, I have an ArcGIS Online account I use. They do offer free limited accounts for ArcGIS Online to nonprofits and such, and the data work can be done in free software like QGIS (www.qgis.org).

If you want to research the free ArcGIS Online account thing, here's the page: https://www.arcgis.com/home/signin.html 

ArcGIS Online is about the easiest way I've found to get online maps running. Yes, there are alternatives, but I got this map put together in about 10 minutes, most of which was configuring the popups. The data production took longer, of course, which I did in a combination of Google Maps (to get coordinates) and ArcMap (to export the data to Shapefile format). Again, nothing that couldn't have been done in QGIS.

I don't know what the free account limits are, but I'm certain that what I did would not even come close to exceeding the limits. The data were uploaded in shapefile form, about 114 kilobytes. I personally chose to put them into a feature service, but you don't have to do that extra step - you can just import into a map application. I can also enable editing, which would allow people to add more locations themselves, but I think it's a bad idea to just publicly turn it loose like that.

So, if anyone wants the specifics, PM me and I'll see about walking you through it.

-Kent W.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

In case anyone wants to see what the free alternative (Google Fusion Tables) looks like, I spent 20 minutes and generated this:

https://www.google.com/fusiontables/embedviz?q=select+col13+from+1yB3RuhEUclOIEkEaJNRK8-Se6gk1dJNCjmcQAHio&viz=MAP&h=false&lat=38.99511935566347&lng=-96.49154838094113&t=1&z=4&l=col13&y=5&tmplt=7&hml=ONE_COL_LAT_LNG

It's not bad, but not quite as polished as the ArcGIS Online Map. It's also harder to set up, but not by a lot.

-Kent W.


----------



## Ms.Speedmaster (Dec 10, 2010)

Just picked up PSE at X10 Archery. 

Can you say... X Appeal? 

Easton are in town and visiting in the morning.


----------



## wheelistadlock4 (May 22, 2014)

Archery Outpost address is 12148 South St. Artesia, CA 90701, phone 562 860 9292
JR, You're right on as they are friendly and a nice place to visit.


----------



## Stick & String (Feb 1, 2003)

Anyone know of any shops in Fl. that carries Olympic recurve equip.?


----------



## NickBick (Feb 14, 2015)

My name is Harold Bickner. I live in Northville (near Plymouth and Novi.) I am a beginning archer, interested in Olympic Recurve, more as a style of shooting rather than any wish to get into serious competition. I'd like to begin buying my own equipment. Since it's a bit of a drive for me, can you tell me if there's a particular person at Adam's I should see or perhaps a day of the week to come in? I'm retired, so any day is fine for me. Thank you very much.


----------



## NickBick (Feb 14, 2015)

I just made my first post. I may have left it too vague. I was trying to address rharper at Adam's Archery. I apologize if I caused bafflement to anyone else.


----------



## Arron (Nov 18, 2012)

Nick1959 said:


> Bwana Archery near St. Paul carries quite a bit of Oly gear.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/BwanaArchery


Thanks for the info!! I just live a little less then an hour from the twin cities so that might be a great resource to check out. Here I thought there was nothing in the whole state of MN.


----------



## Hook'em79 (Nov 20, 2009)

Archery on Fire
18500 Trails End Rd.
Conroe, TX 77386

[email protected]
832-585-0671

The owner has been very welcoming of our JOAD program and carries mostly entry level ILF risers and limbs that many JOADers and Olympic recurve beginners are using. They stock plenty of CI Super Club and CX MXR shafts in light spines for the kids and the shop attendant can even make strings for them. The great thing too is they stock many of the small things that are important to recurvers: plungers, arrow rests, strings, spin wings, Sure-loc recurve sights.... It has been a blessing to have them 10 mi from my driveway!

Steve


----------



## Arsi (May 14, 2011)

*San Diego*
Performance Archery
8390 Miramar Pl, San Diego, CA 92121
(858) 450-9454
Bob Fromme is the owner but Scott and Gayla know a lot more about Oly Recurve than Bob.
They carry a couple bows from each price range in both ILF and Formula. Lots of accessories. Stabilizer selection is lacking a bit. You might be able to catch me there Tuesday and Thursday nights.

Side note, this is really the only selection that I know of here in San Diego. With the OTC in Chula Vista, you would think we would have a lot. You can’t go anywhere without running into a competent NTS coach. My two coaches were current/former RAs. You can even chat with coach Lee at Morley fairly often. But as far as shops go, Performance is it.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

I just added Performance Archery and Archery on Fire to the online webmaps. Here are the links to them:

Google Fusion Tables Online Map: https://www.google.com/fusiontables/embedviz?q=select+col13+from+1yB3RuhEUclOIEkEaJNRK8-Se6gk1dJNCjmcQAHio&viz=MAP&h=false&lat=38.99511935566347&lng=-96.49154838094113&t=1&z=4&l=col13&y=5&tmplt=7&hml=ONE_COL_LAT_LNG
ArcGIS Online Online Map (better): http://bit.ly/1z85PsS

-Kent W.


----------



## rharper (Apr 30, 2012)

Sending a pm Harold. Great info and thanks for the maps.


----------



## Kendric_Hubbard (Feb 5, 2015)

High Altitude Archery here in Colorado carries some starter olympic style equipment, I'm not sure if they have a volume of higher level equipment.


----------



## karma rules (Aug 13, 2014)

The exact ones I was thinking of.



Lostnthewoods said:


> Long Island NY:
> 
> Proline Archery (Knowledgeable staff and decent inventory)
> 95-11 101st Avenue, Ozone Park, NY 11416
> ...


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

vabowdog said:


> In Va. huntnshak has some equipment theybare really big on JOAD and stock some for them too.
> 
> Richmond Va.
> 
> ...


Thank you Dewayne.

Yes we do stock a few ILF Reurves from PSE and Hoyt and have a few more demo models for people to try. We've expanded our selection recently due to the interest from our JOAD Kids. Brought in a line of products from AAE, including, rests, tabs, clickers and other accessories. 
Marcy


----------



## L.I.Archer (Sep 6, 2010)

Lostnthewoods said:


> Long Island NY:
> 
> Proline Archery (Knowledgeable staff and decent inventory)
> 95-11 101st Avenue, Ozone Park, NY 11416
> ...


On Long Island, Smith Point Archery can be a great resource, you just need to know the people enthusiastic about Olympic archery as is the case at most shops. Jared (owner) is as passionate about Olympic archery as anyone. He's a level 4NTS and has been on a few trips to the Olympic training center to work directly with Coach Lee. He was offered a position as JDT coach there. Norah, level 3NTS, runs the large JOAD program they have. She is extremely passionate and giving when it comes to helping the kids learn and progress through the sport. She frequently runs trip to tournaments, large and small, for the kids. A current JR USAT member and national champion progressed through Smith Point. What's awesome about the range is that you can shoot unlimited for a year for only $80. They have all the entry level - intermediate products in stock, SF, Hoyt, tabs, stabs, sights, arrows, etc. High end bows/arrows are special order but usually about a week away.

www.smithpointarchery.com

Proline archery deserves attention as well. Proline archery is run by Joe McGlyn and Guy Gerig. Joe and Guy have spent many years as some of the best Olympic archers in the country. They can obviously be a great resource for someone looking for the right advice in Olympic archery. I have dealt with both of them and they were always quick to help me. They stock all the essentials and as is the case in most places, the high end bows are mostly special order.

www.archeryny.com


----------



## TheArrow (Dec 14, 2014)

This is an update to my post on page one of this thread. I stopped by Big Woods Goods in Canton Georgia today and they made good on their word to stock more intermediary Olympic recurve items. I specifically noticed a few Hoyt Horizon risers in assorted colors and some Carbon 720 limbs in an array of weights.


----------



## Arron (Nov 18, 2012)

I stopped at Bwana Archery in Little Canada MN. today and they seemed very friendly and help full with the questions I had. They did carry a pretty good selection on 1pc and 3pc take down trad equipment. They also carried a selection of SF forged risers and had one WinWin riser along with a variety of SF limbs. Also saw a variety of plungers,rests and recurve sights. The gentleman I spoke with also let me know if he did not have it he could get and was competitive with LAS for merchandise. 
All and all it was well worth the 45 min drive from my house to check it out. Another thing that impressed me was it was the first place that I have gone to in my area were there were actually more recurve shooters then compound shooters shooting.


----------



## Ms. X Hunter (Nov 14, 2014)

Can we please sticky this?

Great idea!


----------



## VFX_Fenix (Feb 8, 2007)

Colorado:
High Altitude Archery
455 Weaver Park Rd #500
Longmont, CO 80501
www.highaltitudearchery.com/
(720) 491-3309

Carries a lot of SF and W&W equipment


----------



## kenfx0 (Mar 27, 2015)

Ttt


----------



## TheAncientOne (Feb 14, 2007)

Lostnthewoods said:


> Long Island NY:
> 
> Proline Archery (Knowledgeable staff and decent inventory)
> 95-11 101st Avenue, Ozone Park, NY 11416
> ...


Joe McGlyn coaches at Proline, he is currently the top recurve archer in NYS, he has competed for the US internationally, and is usually in the top 12 or so recurve archers in the country. Guy Gerig coaches there, he also has a very strong competition background. They have a decent JOAD program and their archers compete nationally. They also have a collection of Coaches and Instructors that shoot and coach there regularly. Peewee Turner, Derek Davis, Larry Brown and Tungying Chu come to mind.

I coached at C & B for 3 years and set up their JOAD program. Their current JOAD coach is Dustin Cimato, he is Level III. Last I heard is that their JOAD program is on summer hiatus.

Jared Schneider owns Smith Point Archery, he is a recurve archer and Level IV Coach. They also have a decent JOAD program that just competed at Nationals.

TAO


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

Bringing up this post again, because there are a few people who should know about it that don't yet.


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

I know of a couple in Denver but they only carry the most basic of equipment. 

I used to travel a LOT for work and I would always try to find an archery shop to visit when I was in a town. Not many had any real Olympic equipment. I did find a couple in So. Cal. that had a LOT of Olympic equipment. Hi-Tech Archery in Fullerton was the best I have ever seen.


----------



## Coodster (Feb 3, 2006)

Archery school of the Rockies 





__





Archery School of the Rockies : Archery School of the Rockies






archeryschooloftherockies.com


----------



## FerrumVeritas (Oct 9, 2020)

Rising Phoenix in Troy, MI has some stuff to demo, but the vast majority of what they sell is special order. Still, they have enough for most people to walk out the door with a bow if they're not picky.


----------



## kenfx0 (Mar 27, 2015)

FerrumVeritas said:


> Rising Phoenix in Troy, MI has some stuff to demo, but the vast majority of what they sell is special order. Still, they have enough for most people to walk out the door with a bow if they're not picky.


Thanks for posting this. I will check them out as soon as the pandemic lets up.


----------

